
Sanders's and Clinton's Fake Middle Class - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-12-30/sanders-and-clinton-s-fake-middle-class
======
mchahn
He talks a lot about the increase in taxes needed but he neglects to mention
the offset of no health insurance payments. Eliminating the insurance company
profits will result in a net gain, at least the health-cost portion.

------
rrss1122
And so the attack on the upper class changes to now include the upper middle
class. I wonder how long till it changes again down the class ladder, and how
long till it reaches the natural conclusion of from each according to his
abilities, to each according to his needs.

~~~
commentzorro
_> from each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs._

Hear Hear. This sounds wonderful. Sort of like from a Star Trek Utopian
future. You're an insightful person. Now, who do we vote for to make it
happen?

